# Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare: Schwarzer Bildschirm beim Start des Multiplayer-Modus



## Demondead (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Freund von mir hat folgendes Problem mit dem Multiplayer-Modus von CoD4:MW: Wenn er den MP starten möchte bleibt der *Bildschirm schwarz, lediglich der Mauszeiger ist zu sehen* und lässt sich auch bewegen. Da er nicht ganz so firm mit Rechnern ist hat er mich um Hilfe gebeten. Wir beide haben Win7 x64 (er Home, ich Prof., aber das is ja hier Wurscht). Haben`s uns erst kürzlich zugelegt. Bei mir läuft`s, bei ihm das besagte Problem, beide Version 1.6. Seine HW ist genau so aktuell wie deren Treiber.

Ich hab dann mal gegoogelt und hab festgestellt, dass das wohl ein Problem zu sein scheint, das seit Version 1.0 existiert. Diverse User aus unterschiedlichsten Foren wollen die Lösung dieses Ärgernis durch simples Einführen eines 3,5mm Chinch Steckers in die rosane Öffnung hinten am Computer gelöst haben. Mein Freund hat aber doch dort *bereits das Micro seines Headsets stecken*, was aber zu keiner Besserung führt. Habe auch schon am Microfoneingang des Frontpanels spasseshalber einen Kopfhörer eingestöpselt, hat auch nix gebracht.

Danach habe ich andere *Lösungsvorschläge versucht, auf die ich sonst so gestossen bin*:

Wie bereits beschrieben steckt ein Micro im Micro-Eingang.
die Datei "mssmp3.asi" im Ordner "[...]\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\miles" in "mssmp3.asi.bak" umbenannt, da es wohl mit einer Quelle nach um ein Soundproblem handele - kein erkennbarer Effekt.
Den Inhalt des Ordners "[...]Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\miles" gelöscht, ebenfalls keine erkennbaren auswirkungen. Auch SP geht ohne diese Dateien .
Sowohl Steam-, als auch TS3 Overlay deaktiviert - bringt nix.
Aus Verzweiflung Punkbuster aktualisiert.
Punkbuster De- und neu installiert.
 Spiel De- und neu installiert. Patch 1.0: Selbes Problem. Patch 1.6: Problem immernoch vorhanden.

Bin echt am Ende mit meinem Latein und hoffe nun inständig auf weitere Lösungsvor... nein, Lösungen, genau: Ich warte jetzt hier einfach auf Lösungen. Bitte! .


----------



## ZockerCompanion (6. Januar 2014)

Bitte noch Informationen zu seiner Hardware geben, dann kann die Community euch besser helfen.

Alle Treiber aktuell?
Wenn nein, updaten.
Wenn ja, könntet ihr es mit älteren (Grafikkarten-)Treibern versuchen.

edit: Ist der Bildschirm auch im Singleplayer schwarz?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2014)

Evtl ist das auch nur die Firewall, die blockt und daher das Programm nicht weiterlaufen lässt. Also auch da mal ohne Firewall/VIrenscanner testen


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Januar 2014)

Der aktuellste Patch ist übrigens 1.*7*


----------



## Demondead (7. Januar 2014)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten!



ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Bitte noch Informationen zu seiner Hardware geben, dann kann die Community euch besser helfen.
> 
> Alle Treiber aktuell?
> Wenn nein, updaten.
> ...



Die Specs werd ich später nachholen zu posten, hatte ich beim erstellen des Threads und auch jetzt nicht ausm FF parat.

Treiber sind up to date. Einen älteren Treiber kann ich gerne mal testen. Aber welchen? Wie weit zurück? Ausserdem erhoffe ich mir davon nicht all zu viel Erfolg, da der Singleplayer rennt wie ne Eins. Bestünde hier eine Meinungsverschiedenheit zwischen Spiel und genutzter Hardware, würde das Spiel seine Position doch bestimmt auch den Singleplayer betreffend einnehmen und sich weigern korrekt zu starten.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Evtl ist das auch nur die Firewall, die blockt und daher das Programm nicht weiterlaufen lässt. Also auch da mal ohne Firewall/VIrenscanner testen



UDP 28960 ist sowohl auf dem Router als auch der Windows Firewall offen. Als Virenscanner nutzt er wie auch ich Avira Antivir mit dem ich hier absolut kein Problem habe.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der aktuellste Patch ist übrigens 1.*7*


 
Dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Selbes Problem. Wollte bei 1.6 bleiben, da ich da das Gefühl hatte mehr Server zu finden. Kann das gerne wieder auf 1.7 patchen, aber wie gesagt, das Problem ist damit nicht behoben.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2014)

Wie jetzt? Er konnte mit einem "zu alten" Patch spielen? Normalerweise ist für den MP zwingend der jeweils neueste Patch nötig - oder wurde da irgendwie "rumgepfuscht", um nicht das offizielle Matchmaking zu nutzen? ^^


----------



## ZockerCompanion (7. Januar 2014)

Demondead schrieb:


> Treiber sind up to date. Einen älteren Treiber kann ich gerne mal testen. Aber welchen? Wie weit zurück? Ausserdem erhoffe ich mir davon nicht all zu viel Erfolg, da der Singleplayer rennt wie ne Eins. Bestünde hier eine Meinungsverschiedenheit zwischen Spiel und genutzter Hardware, würde das Spiel seine Position doch bestimmt auch den Singleplayer betreffend einnehmen und sich weigern korrekt zu starten.


 
Manchmal sollte man es bei einem PC nicht mit Logik versuchen, ich hatte teilweise schon ziemlich merkwürdige Lösungen für Probleme. 

Ihr könnt ja bei den Treibern chronologisch rückwärts einfach ein paar ausprobieren. Wenn es nicht klappt könnt ihr immer noch den aktuellen Treiber neu Installieren.

P.S.: Habt ihr schon versucht die Multiplayer .exe als Admin auszuführen?


----------



## Demondead (8. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Er konnte mit einem "zu alten" Patch spielen? Normalerweise ist für den MP zwingend der jeweils neueste Patch nötig - oder wurde da irgendwie "rumgepfuscht", um nicht das offizielle Matchmaking zu nutzen? ^^



Mit nem "alten" Patch spielen ist kein Problem, man sieht dann eben lediglich Server mit der selben Version wie der Client. Und das waren für mein Empfinden eben mehr als unter 1.7. Das war der einzige Grund, rumgepfuscht wurde da nix! Hätte ja auch kein Stress mit 1.7 zu spielen, ändert aber nichts an dem Problem.

Den MP als Admin zu starten hab ich glaub so ziemlich als erstes gemacht.

Hier noch eben die Rechnerdaten:

Board: MSI Z77A-G45 GAMING (Chipsatztreiber aktuell)
CPU: i5 @3,4GHz
RAM: 16GB Corsair
GraKa: GeFroce 650 Ti BOOST (Treiberversion 332.21)
System: Windows 7 Home x64

Habe gerade nochmal alles geprüft, den Rechner "geputzt", dafür gesorgt, dass wirklich alles was kann up-to-date ist. Anschließend habe ich das Spiel nochmal neu installiert, auf 1.7 gepatched und siehe da: Selbes Problem . 

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Wenn im Mikrofoneingang kein Mikro steckt, stürtzt der MP "ordentlich" ab; sprich Programm wird beendet, Windows Fehlermeldung und Schluss. Steckt das Mikro verhält sich das Spiel wie gehabt: Schwarzer Bildschirm, Mauszeiger ist sichtbar und lässt sich bewegen und das war`s. Nach dem 2. Abend, den ich hier vor dem Rechner verbracht hab steh ich so langsam am Rande der Verzweiflung. Hilfe! *wimmer*


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

Ich hab auch keine Idee... BIOS ist beim Board auch aktuell? Ist die CPU denn übertaktet? Falls ja => mal normalen Takt testen


----------



## Lightbringer667 (8. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, allerdings mit einer älteren Version von MW1. Bei mir wars der Mikroeingang, hab aber auch ziemlich suchen müssen.
Punkt war der: Ich hab sowohl vorn am Gehäuse Buchsen fürs Headset, als auch hinten am Gehäuse. Das Headset war i.d.R. immer vorne angeschlossen - und das hat MW irgendwie nicht gemocht. Als ich es dann hinten eingestöpselt hab, hat es funktioniert. Vllt. ists bei dir auch sowas banales? mal geguckt, ob ihr noch irgendwo anders am Gehäuse Buchsen für's Headset habt?


----------



## Demondead (10. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mich jetzt vor 3 Tagen beim Activision gemeldet und den Fall deren Support anvertraut. Das Telefonat mit der Dame hat mich ob ihres nicht ganz so stark ausgeprägtem Begriffvermögens nicht wirklich optimistisch gestimmt, aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntermaßen ja zuletzt. Sollte sich hier wider Erwarten eine Lösung ergeben werd ich die hier natürlich posten.

Edit: Habe nun vom Support vorgeschlagen bekommen BIOS (ist aktuell) und Soundkartentreiber (ebenfalls aktuell) zu aktualisieren. Desweiteren soll ich versuchen, das Spiel im Kompatibilitätsmodus für Windows XP SP2 zu starten. Würde mich jetzt stark wundern, wenn das die Lösung wäre, werde aber berichten, sobald ich das testen konnte.


----------

